# Bringing puppy home at 11 weeks



## kippaxlady (Feb 19, 2013)

We can't bring Wilf home before he is 11 weeks and having done some research it's really concerning me. I know the optimal time is 8 weeks but we want to bring him home when we have two weeks off work and before we settle down into a routine of doing part home working and part granny dog sitting. 

Does anyone have any positive or negative experiences/advice they can share with me regarding picking your puppy up this late?

Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I wouldn't worry too much. As long as your puppy is getting lots of handling and attention those extra couple of weeks won't matter and you still have plenty of time to get all his socialisation well underway.
Relax and try not to worry. It'll be fine.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We got both Sami and Carley at 12 weeks and we had no problems whatsoever!! Sounds fine to me. Just the normal puppy craziness to be expected.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't worry - you obviously feel that you are getting the right puppy for you, from the right breeder and I am sure that the breeder will be spending plenty of time with your little one once his litter mates have gone to their new home.
He will benefit from time to grow up in his familiar surroundings.
Do post pics we'd love to see your pup


----------



## Lbrown1687 (Oct 18, 2012)

I brought my puppy home at 12 weeks and he was trained in less than a month! You should be fine with consistency and love!! Good luck 

Lindsay


----------



## kippaxlady (Feb 19, 2013)

I emailed the breeder with my concerns and she's so responsive and lovely that is has put my mind at rest.  Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Due to holidays we brought Lucy home at 10 weeks. This was no problem at all. In fact it meant that her bladder control particularly in the night was good from day one. We have been fortunate that we have always had a dry crate in the morning as she held her bladder that bit longer. Hope this helps.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased to read your breeder settled your mind. 12 weeks is fine for a puppy coming home as long as the puppy is raised and socialised well by the breeder  

Just my opinion on this but yes 8 weeks is a guideline which is set for the care of the puppies, but this is not always possible for new owners or breeders, therefore this may move to suit. 

I have collected my dogs when they were around 7.5 - 8 weeks old, which was perfect for these dogs and a good breeder will know when a litter is ready to explore further (independent and already responding to training well) and ready to leave the nest, so to speak ..... not much before this age though as that is not good for a well balanced puppy


----------

